# Canon F1 Photography Talk - by Paul Henri Cahier (photography tips inside)



## cassio (Sep 25, 2009)

It was great to have attended the talk especially with Canon's surprise at the end.

If you want to see the Q&A, tips and exif data (yes exif data!!) of his pics, feel free to visit my blog.


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 25, 2009)

cassio said:


> It was great to have attended the talk especially with Canon's surprise at the end.
> 
> If you want to see the Q&A, tips and exif data (yes exif data!!) of his pics, feel free to visit my blog.



what was canons surprise at the end? lol im curious!


----------



## cassio (Sep 25, 2009)

ToddLange said:


> what was canons surprise at the end? lol im curious!



just posted it!  find it here!


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 26, 2009)

That was awesome, thanks!!!!


----------

